# Life Size Skulls, WTB



## jirpel

Looking to purchase some inexpensive skulls to get an early start on prop making. Anyone have a good source to pickup a few during the off season. Thanks.


----------



## PairaDize

I have been looking, too. My old "go to" source for cheap life sized skulls went out of business suddenly in 2020. Best cheap skulls around. They were called Skeleton Factory. I could get skulls for $3.50 a piece or so year round. Man I miss them.


----------



## J-Man

These are really nice skulls for under $20. They do need to be stained/aged, for a few bucks more they do offer an aged version.
Life-size Harvey Two Piece Skull [SM202D] - $18.95 : Skeletons And More!


----------



## Duanesutter

J-Man said:


> These are really nice skulls for under $20. They do need to be stained/aged, for a few bucks more they do offer an aged version.
> Life-size Harvey Two Piece Skull [SM202D] - $18.95 : Skeletons And More!


$21.95 now. Weighs 14oz, but shipping weight is 6 lbs? 🤔


----------



## Duanesutter

This one is $15.95: 4th CLASS BUDGET LIFE-SIZE SKULL [AN-CS204] - $15.95 : Skeletons And More!


----------

